
Ask HN: What skills in Mechanical engineering will create an impact in future? - hotshot
Also fields that we might see an impactful change in it.
======
signa11
electronics+mechanical == mechatronics, should be pretty huge in terms of
impact from mems to robotics (imho, ofcourse)

------
kjs3
With the advent of 3D printers and such, materials science is going to
increasingly be huge, and is changing both the future and the present.

